
Eavesdropping Antennas Can Steal Your Smart Phone's Secrets - llambda
http://www.technologyreview.com/communications/39855/?p1=A1
======
nextparadigms
Hopefully, once NSA releases the open source code for the SE Android, there
will be custom ROM's out there, and even ROM's from manufacturers who will
include such features for encrypted and more private conversations:

<http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/editors/27619/>

------
brohee
Can't wait to have a Tempest smartphone to destroy my pockets... Everyone knew
those vulnerabilities existed, as they are exactly the same issues that affect
desktops.

~~~
mathiasben
The tempest smart phone is out there - <http://bit.ly/l2r>

~~~
brohee
BDU mandatory to carry it. Will destroy dress pants in no time.

